# Snow removal w/ skidsteer help



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

I want to use my bobcat S175 for moving snow this year and was wondering what you guys like to use. I've been moving snow piles for years but I want to use it for walkways and driveways this year too. What is better for all around use? A plow, pushbox or snowblower attachment?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JCPM;798422 said:


> I want to use my bobcat S175 for moving snow this year and was wondering what you guys like to use. I've been moving snow piles for years but I want to use it for walkways and driveways this year too. What is better for all around use? A plow, pushbox or snowblower attachment?


Plow will be the best bang for the buck.


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

I think the best value for amount of snow removed is a box.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

big pusher;798451 said:


> I think the best value for amount of snow removed is a box.


X's 2.......no matter what kind of work, commercial or residential,


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

If you're looking for something that offers universal usage then a plow is the way to go.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

A plow sounds like the only smart option to me for walks and driveways.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> A plow sounds like the only smart option to me for walks and driveways.


A decent plow also decreases the chance of causing damages and incurring back charges. Some food for thought.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Camden;798455 said:


> If you're looking for something that offers universal usage then a plow is the way to go.


When we switched a skid from 8ft plow w/wings to an 8ft Bobcat brand pusher its route time was cut in half, this included a mix of commercial parking lots, walkways, & some residential. There is also less to go wrong with a pusher, no hyd. functions to fail.



AiRhed;798474 said:


> A decent plow also decreases the chance of causing damages and incurring back charges. Some food for thought.


quite the opposite from my experiences.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

For a skid in smaller areas, I would agree that a plow would be the most versatile.

For bigger lots, a pusher should be more productive. But at some point, you'll be farther ahead with a larger skid, whell loader, large dump truck, etc... on these larger lots.

If it were me, I'd keep the skid on the smaller, cut-up lots, as this is were a skid really shines.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

What kind of plow works best on a skid? I use Boss plows on my trucks and I love them.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A steel edge trip box with a back drag edge will be good for drives but I can't see them working good for walks. We run a pusher on ours and he just puts the bucket on for the limited sidewalks he has to do, if we had more sidewalks I'd be using an angle plow. Any heavy duty used plow can be made up to fit a skid steer.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

JD Dave;798557 said:


> A steel edge trip box with a back drag edge will be good for drives but I can't see them working good for walks. We run a pusher on ours and he just puts the bucket on for the limited sidewalks he has to do, if we had more sidewalks I'd be using an angle plow. Any heavy duty used plow can be made up to fit a skid steer.


I have a 7'6 super duty Boss straight plow from a truck i sold. I actually was wanted to put wings on it and use it as a backup for my trucks but can it be converted to fit on my Bobcat? Is there a conversion kit I need or do have to do some fabricating? I don't mind either way. If I can't weld it I know someone who can.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JCPM;798567 said:


> I have a 7'6 super duty Boss straight plow from a truck i sold. I actually was wanted to put wings on it and use it as a backup for my trucks but can it be converted to fit on my Bobcat?


Absolutely



> Is there a conversion kit I need or do have to do some fabricating? I don't mind either way. If I can't weld it I know someone who can.


I don't know if there is a conversion kit or not but it would probably more economical to just fab it up.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

What ever you do make sure the plow ocilates (most do now, new Bobcats brand, snow wolf are ex) if not the presure becomes un even when blde is angled & steer/handling is affected. If you build incoroporate it.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

JCPM;798552 said:


> What kind of plow works best on a skid? I use Boss plows on my trucks and I love them.


Boss makes a few plows just for skid-loaders. They may very well sell the mounting plate/bracket seperatly. Just simply clink on the Boss link on top of the page to see their skid plows.

Fabricating a mount isn't too hard either. Cretebaby, myself & many others have pictures on here of our home-made mounts.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Northern Tool sells a skid steer plate for a decent price. Here's the link http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200317344_200317344


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I run boxes on mine.

J.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

RLM;798597 said:


> What ever you do make sure the plow ocilates (most do now, new Bobcats brand, snow wolf are ex) if not the presure becomes un even when blde is angled & steer/handling is affected. If you build incoroporate it.


Why would it need to ocilate? I have just bought a blank plate and am about to weld the bracket from the truck onto the plate. I figured it would work just like on the truck.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JCPM;798422 said:


> I want to use my bobcat S175 for moving snow this year and was wondering what you guys like to use. I've been moving snow piles for years but I want to use it for walkways and driveways this year too. What is better for all around use? A plow, pushbox or snowblower attachment?


use a plow because it has the best results but be careful with a steel blade, might want to consider a rubber blade depending on who you plow for.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JD Dave;798557 said:


> A steel edge trip box with a back drag edge will be good for drives but I can't see them working good for walks. We run a pusher on ours and he just puts the bucket on for the limited sidewalks he has to do, if we had more sidewalks I'd be using an angle plow. Any heavy duty used plow can be made up to fit a skid steer.


Like what has been said here. "Depending on how much walk work there is" , just throw the bucket on for a little bit if need be. Bottom line you will move more snow with a box. And it will be more reliable than anything that is run off hydraulics.



RLM;798597 said:


> What ever you do make sure the plow ocilates (most do now, new Bobcats brand, snow wolf are ex) if not the presure becomes un even when blde is angled & steer/handling is affected. If you build incoroporate it.


SOOOOOOO much truth to this! VERY important IMO!


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

Just found the parts(from Boss) to convert my 7'6 to my Bobcat and it'll cost around $1,000. Seems a little to expensive to me.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JCPM;798722 said:


> Just found the parts(from Boss) to convert my 7'6 to my Bobcat and it'll cost around $1,000. Seems a little to expensive to me.


$300 will go a looooong way fabbing it up yourself.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

That's what i figured


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

its been my experience with using truck plows on skidsteers that you have to make sure you elongate the pin holes so that the plow tilts side to side. when you have the plow turned right or left, it won't sit level on the ground without elongating the pin holes. i'll try and take pictures of what im talking about tomorrow.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

If you build it so that the A frame is level it should be fine.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i found that when you go to turn the plow though that one end will pick up and the plow wont sit level on the ground.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

redman6565;799138 said:


> i found that when you go to turn the plow though that one end will pick up and the plow wont sit level on the ground.


That would tell me that the A frame isn't level.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

haha youre the skid expert so ill take your opinion over mine


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

redman6565;799147 said:


> haha youre the skid expert so ill take your opinion over mine


I don't think so.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

no you're probably right. i got the plow off of an old truck down the street. guy wanted 200.00 for everything so i bought it and took the plow off but it prob is bent


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JCPM,
Have you considered the 0% 24 month fin on new Bobcat attachments.....I heard they offer a new plow that has built in oscilation & trip cutting edge?......but I havent seen that first hand. I used to have a bobcat brand plow that didn't, and i wouldnt recommend anything like that. I will say that IMO they(bobcat) offer one of the best snow pushers on the market. Your 175 would handle a 8fter no problem.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

I just figured that I had this plow laying around and I could use it rather than spending another $2-3000 on a new attachment. Besides, I have 12 payments left on all of my trucks, mowing equipment and Bobcat and I don't want to take on anymore debt if I don't have to. I am saving for a Bobcat mini and would like to pay cash.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JCPM;799167 said:


> I just figured that I had this plow laying around and I could use it rather than spending another $2-3000 on a new attachment. Besides, I have 12 payments left on all of my trucks, mowing equipment and Bobcat and I don't want to take on anymore debt if I don't have to. I am saving for a Bobcat mini and would like to pay cash.


gotchya......well, hopefully you can pull it off for cheap then. One thing about this is, how serious are you about snow removal with the bobcat. Your long term investment should be considered here. I know that I started making ALOT more off of the skids when I went to pushers..... getting lots done twice as fast made me realize that right away. I guess it comes down to where you want to put your hard earned cash and what type (or how much) the skid will actually be doing. If its minimal work the the skids doing then you may be better off not spending much money right now....... but if you are putting it on some dedicated lots that are bid in anyway but hourly & its gonna have a hefty work load....then i'd say your money would be well spent getting a good pusher like arctic,bobcat,etc.......good luck!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

redman6565;799138 said:


> i found that when you go to turn the plow though that one end will pick up and the plow wont sit level on the ground.


Like the blade on a dozer?


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

snocrete;799186 said:


> gotchya......well, hopefully you can pull it off for cheap then. One thing about this is, how serious are you about snow removal with the bobcat. Your long term investment should be considered here. I know that I started making ALOT more off of the skids when I went to pushers..... getting lots done twice as fast made me realize that right away. I guess it comes down to where you want to put your hard earned cash and what type (or how much) the skid will actually be doing. If its minimal work the the skids doing then you may be better off not spending much money right now....... but if you are putting it on some dedicated lots that are bid in anyway but hourly & its gonna have a hefty work load....then i'd say your money would be well spent getting a good pusher like arctic,bobcat,etc.......good luck!


I'm not looking to plow full time with it simply to make things a bit easier when we get large storms, snow drifts, ice storms, etc...I'm actually thinking about downsizing from last year. I had three guys full time for storms(too much stress for me). I have a handful of accounts that i could haul my Bobcat to at the end of the stom to make cleanup and sidwalks a breeze instead of having designated laborors there to shoval.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JCPM;799235 said:


> I'm not looking to plow full time with it simply to make things a bit easier when we get large storms, snow drifts, ice storms, etc...I'm actually thinking about downsizing from last year. I had three guys full time for storms(too much stress for me). I have a handful of accounts that i could haul my Bobcat to at the end of the stom to make cleanup and sidwalks a breeze instead of having designated laborors there to shoval.


no, you should look to plow full time with that machine. I plow 1.5 million sqaure feet plaza with 3 loaders, 1 tractor, 1 Sicard truck, 1 6-wheeler and a salter and 2 skids. the skids are my pickups, but they're better, more efficient and perform an overall better job.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

if i could afford to, and the cops wouldn't harrass me driving them up and down the roads all the time, i'd invest in a fleet of them because they are that handy.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

redman6565;799343 said:


> if i could afford to, and the cops wouldn't harrass me driving them up and down the roads all the time, i'd invest in a fleet of them because they are that handy.


You don't think you could drive them on the road?

We drive them all over here.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

oh i do too but not for long distances, i plow in three different zip codes, so it'd be tough replacing a pick-up entirely but i would in a heart beat if i could.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

best part too, is that if you have the right guy in the machine there is minimal strain put on the machine versus the constant beating of transmissions in a pick-up.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

You guys must be in good snow removal markets. There's only a handful of good paying accounts in central CT and two handfuls of qualified contractors bidding on them(a mall a town over was paying $500,000 7 years ago now being bid at $125,000). 

I'm just happy to get 10-15 plows/saltings and come away with more money than what I finished with in December. I do as much as I can handle with the equipment I've already got.

While we had a good season last Winter, I've seen plenty of guys lose their shirts cause they bought snow equipment hoping we'd get snow every week.

Two years ago we started off strong then had no snow from mid January on. Three years ago we didn't even get a salting until mid February.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I think the point they(redman&cretebaby) are trying to make.....is that they would utilize the skid to its full potential.....I totally agree, & have bickered this point before, a skid will definitely outlast & "usually" outperform a truck with the right operator & setup......You have something that in the long term will make you good money.....dont under estimate what your 175 is capable of. That is a great machine. If I could only have 1 snow removal machine, well, I'll just say it wouldn't be a truck.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

snocrete;799658 said:


> I think the point they(redman&cretebaby) are trying to make.....is that they would utilize the skid to its full potential.....I totally agree, & have bickered this point before, a skid will definitely outlast & "usually" outperform a truck with the right operator & setup......You have something that in the long term will make you good money.....dont under estimate what your 175 is capable of. That is a great machine. If I could only have 1 snow removal machine, well, I'll just say it wouldn't be a truck.


I totally agree. I just don't have the need to invest in equiping it for fulltime snow removal work. If I could operate a skid fulltime durring a storm I would. But it's just not worth the trouble when my accounts not in driving distance of each other and not worth($) leaving a machine onsite.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JCPM;799666 said:


> I totally agree. I just don't have the need to invest in equiping it for fulltime snow removal work. If I could operate a skid fulltime durring a storm I would. But it's just not worth the trouble when my accounts not in driving distance of each other and not worth($) leaving a machine onsite.


you dont have to. buy an old plow for 200.00 and make yourself a plate or buy a used plate. put the two together and there's your snow machine. that is all i did to convert my skids to plowable machines.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

JCPM;798422 said:


> I want to use my bobcat S175 for moving snow this year and was wondering what you guys like to use. I've been moving snow piles for years but I want to use it for walkways and driveways this year too. What is better for all around use? A plow, pushbox or snowblower attachment?


I have ran a plow, a 101" bucket and a pusher. last year i had the chance to try a blizzard power plow. well long story short i sold the bucket, and the plow did not rent a pusher this year. i did how ever go out today and talk to the dealer about time frame for install on a 8611ss

with the blizzard you get the pusher and the plow in one peice of equiptment. jmo


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

not sure what a blizzard sells for ...here is another alternative http://www.kageinnovation.com/video.php?ctx=skid_steer

i would think if you fab your own you might want a steel lift arm and not a chain so you have down pressure
steve


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

for a cheap and quick solution. take a old blade, fab it up to work. and if it comes down to it you could always put a set of wings on it. after running my blade for a year, I decided to add wings. with the downpressure you can put on the blade if you build it right you can back drag ok, you could always add a back drag angle to the back of the cutting edge to help if you wanted. then with the wings or end plates you can take them off if you needed to.

go to this link
will give you some good info. lots of guys helped me out.
it also trips so that is nice also.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=49308

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=49308


----------



## RHPL (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of the Blizzard blades on skid steers. I had a 810SS and at 100hours I had to spend about $3000 replacing the controler module in the joystick and all the valves. And it had a few more minor problems in the next 100 hours. I just sold it with the machine it was on since it would cost about $600 to get the joystick switched over to another machine. Not worth the cost or the hassle.
That Kage blade/pusher looks pretty good. SnoDogg came out with the same thing a few years ago. I'd go for one of these new options... or I'd even go with a blade and a pusher instead of a Blizzard. Way to many things to go wrong on a Blizzard.


----------



## justinzich (Jan 14, 2009)

If you are only doing a few jobs, why not just stick with the bucket?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

RHPL;812005 said:


> I'm not a big fan of the Blizzard blades on skid steers. I had a 810SS and at 100hours I had to spend about $3000 replacing the controler module in the joystick and all the valves. And it had a few more minor problems in the next 100 hours. I just sold it with the machine it was on since it would cost about $600 to get the joystick switched over to another machine. Not worth the cost or the hassle.
> That Kage blade/pusher looks pretty good. SnoDogg came out with the same thing a few years ago. I'd go for one of these new options... or I'd even go with a blade and a pusher instead of a Blizzard. Way to many things to go wrong on a Blizzard.


I was looking at buying an 8611ss for a bobcat A 300. So far your problems are the first I've heard. I'll keep that in mind before I decide to buy.


----------



## RHPL (Nov 27, 2008)

I have heard of others who have had valve problems, but it seems that my electrical/controler problems are fairly uncommon. All I know is that the plow was about $6000 and after about 100 hours I had spent about $3000 on repairs from 3 different breakdowns. I can replace hoses, a busted ram, or lots of other parts on a standard plow, so I'm going to be avoiding anything I can't fix myself from now on. I have 2 Hiniker scoop plows on trucks and if I don't get one of those Kage plows, I'll be getting aniother Hiniker for my new skid steer.


----------

